

Tell HN: When using Notepad (Windows), press F5 to print current date and time. - yeleti


======
artificialidiot
If you start the file with ".LOG" it will add date when the file is reopened.

Stupid party trick.

------
MarcScott
This is a pain when I teach kids HTML using notepad. I instruct them to ctrl+s
to save, alt+tab over to their browser and F5 to refresh.

Inevitable they forget the middle part and we end up with webpages filled with
timestamps.

~~~
pestaa
Just tell them to press Ctrl+R to refresh.

